# Quick Christmas Cake Question



## Yarnchu (Dec 7, 2008)

Later today(probably either late afternoon or tonight) I'm making a Christmas Cake for my Japanese Class and was hoping to put strawberries and cherries on it. The cherries I won't be able to get unless they are in a can or jar, so I was wondering if I would be able to use those cherries after removing the syrup.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 7, 2008)

What, you mean maraschino cherries?  I don't see why you couldn't put those on a cake, but they're gross.  :(


----------

